# Brick window sill holes in mortar



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

:laughing::laughing::laughing: Looks like caulk will fix it. It wouldn't hurt to spray some insulation in there unless VOC's are a concern. Just make sure you don't cover any weep holes that might be under the screen on inside to outside.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Lets see what the masons have to say.
I've seen this way to many times.
Looks to me like the soldiered bricks where laid to far out and at to steep an angle.
The bottom frame of the window should have set out beyond the back of the brick and covered that whole area up.


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

joecaption said:


> Lets see what the masons have to say.
> I've seen this way to many times.
> Looks to me like the soldiered bricks where laid to far out and at to steep an angle.
> The bottom frame of the window should have set out beyond the back of the brick and covered that whole area up.


Yea, I see what you mean. I was thinking replacement window. Looks like the wall could be bowing.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Mortar patch first if the gaps are over 3/8" or so, and caulk after it cures.

Joe, I don't think they're too steep, really can't set them too steep IMO. The industry standard is 15 degrees, but it's hard to achieve with brick sills typically. 

In a perfect world, there would be a pan flashing under the sill, and weeps as well, but I doubt it, as it's a detail generally only used in commercial construction.........


----------



## wishIweremydad (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the responses.
I don't think the wall is bowing. Maybe what you see is the bottom of the screen bowing up. The windows are Pella and all the screens were in the basement. They all look the same size and none of them are marked as to which window they came out of. 
They are uber tight, so much so that I have to somewhat force them in. When they go in the bottom edge bows up a bit in the middle from being so tight.

There's probably an abbreviation chart somewhere but I haven't learned them yet. What does VOC's mean?


----------



## Robpo (Mar 30, 2014)

wishIweremydad said:


> Thanks for the responses.
> I don't think the wall is bowing. Maybe what you see is the bottom of the screen bowing up. The windows are Pella and all the screens were in the basement. They all look the same size and none of them are marked as to which window they came out of.
> They are uber tight, so much so that I have to somewhat force them in. When they go in the bottom edge bows up a bit in the middle from being so tight.
> 
> There's probably an abbreviation chart somewhere but I haven't learned them yet. What does VOC's mean?


I don't know what the letters mean but it is off gases. I didn't see a bow it was because I have seen a window that had the ends of the brick like that showing and the wall was leaning. If you push on it and it doesn't move it is probably ok. Also check if there are holes so if water hits the out side of window it can get out. Sometime they get filled with dirt. You don't want to caulk over them.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

VOC= Volatile organic compounds.


----------

